# Cyclogest and progynova timing after BFP



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello, I wonder if you  can help I am 10 weeks pregnant and still taking cyclogest and progynova

Cyclogest 8am and 8 pm
Progynova 9.30 1.30 and 5.30

Ive been pretty strict with my time keeping but I am about to start a new job tuesday and need to change timings.  My question is, does it matter when I take them as long as I do or does it need to be every four hours etc.

Would it matter if I changed the schedule suddenly to say 7 am 7 pm  and various different times of day for the progynova, I cant have my phone alarm going off at worrk so will depend on breaks etc!

Sorry to ramble..

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As long as your dose is the same until you are told to wean an hour or two either way won't make any difference.
Your placenta has probably taken over by now anyway.


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

